# Going out with siblings



## GoofyGirl

Hi all

We have siblings aged 1 and 2. DH returns to work very soon and I need plans as to where I can take them on my own. They love animals but I couldn't manage them on my own at the pond or petting farm as of course they always run in different directions! I wouldn't manage swings for same reason. Or soft play. 
I can take them to local park but not very interesting day after day. 
They will happily be pushed around in buggy but there would be an international incident if I took them to an animal place and expected them to stay in the buggy. 

Any ideas? 
We have a dog too so always have that option in the park but any others would be great. 
Thanks 
GG xxxx


----------



## littlepoppy86

I think you'll be fine an will find a way doing all the above with both. I've an 18m & 6m who just joined us today and will carry on doing all activities eldest LO is used to. Would the 1yo stay in pram whilst held 2yo hand? Soft play you'll learn to master with two, visit a few and find one that works or both of them an only go at quiet times so you can keep an eye on both or make it so much fun neither wants to leave your side! Also hav you any pals off  on leAve? I've been with my friend who has 12m between hers and she finds 3between 2 lot easier. 

Good luck :-D...x


----------



## GoofyGirl

Thanks Poppy
And congratulations!

Good idea, DH and I will definitely check out some soft plays, we only been to one and it's massive with a big children area that toddlers can access. Will look for a smaller one. 

Haha no the 1 yr old wants to do whatever his big sis does and more, he cries if we get her out of the buggy first! 

My friends LOs are all school age but going it an AUK morning so hoping to make some adoptive mum buddies. Will also ask friends from prep group. 

Great advice thanks  xx


----------



## dandlebean

Hi Goofy  

I have a 2 and 1 year old too  

I've found a few great toddler groups to take them to during the week. These are a Godsend for me! I'd be so bored without them and it means you can have some adult conversation too. I was very, very shy starting them at first but got to know people pretty quickly. The best ones have a craft, story and song time, as well as general play.  

If you mix 2 or 3 weekly toddler groups with the other activities you've mentioned (feeding ducks, trips to park) then you'll easily get into a little routine   

I also sometimes take them on a train, or just to watch the trains. I know that sounds really dull but they quite like it if it's busy. The library's also quite good as a change of scene. My local one has a children's corner with toys as well as books and the kids quite like it for 30 mins or so. It's a good place to find out about local events you may want to take them to too - like fire station open days, fetes in summer, etc. xx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Little life back packs with reigns or lead as I call it lol. Brilliant super cute and stop them running in different directions.  They will hate it for about 4 to 7 days but take them out on them for a little walk each day and the frustration tantrums stop. Xxx


----------



## GoofyGirl

Thank Dandlebean, Thanks Mummy DIY. Fantastic advice again. 

TBH it is just great to hear from you and that you manage fine and have two siblings. It gives me confidence. 
And great tips too. 
Gonna check out toddler groups and library is a good one. We have a large library so bet they'll do good stuff there. 
And the reins, getting some of those online tonight!!! 
Gonna try trains actually on Monday with DH. 

Thanks again all of you xxx


----------



## MummyPhinie

Hi goofy

Have a chat with your HV, they are (usually) a fountain of knowledge of your local area. Mine recommended our local sure start centres, they usually have safe play areas inside and out, they also run singing, wobbly walkers, play together sessions, which my 2 toddlers love. It's great kiddy and mummy time, with the help of focused play activities as well as important extra eyes for the runaways! I was worried about what to do all day, I did get some reigns but they weren't needed for long, I also have loads of different things ( messy and musical) at home for those rainy days.
Most library's will have the book start programme (they get passports for stamps when they visit) which comes with story time and singing time. My middle LO struggled with this, and my youngest wouldn't sit for long, but they soon learn and adapt!


----------



## GoofyGirl

Great advice thanks Phinie. Yes am worried about DH going back to work and me being in shock! 
I saw you had posted and thought oh my surely Phinie doesn't go out alone with all 3!!! That would just make 2 sound easy.


----------



## Wyxie

Puddle suits and wellies can get you through a lot of days.


----------



## dandlebean

Yes! Definitely puddle suits! I often have to take my kids to the park when it's pouring with rain, as they get so bored staying indoors.

I haven't tried any Surestart centres yet, but they sound amazing. Thanks Phinie


----------



## GoofyGirl

Haha yes we discovered the joys of puddle suits. They found the smallest most boring puddle yesterday and spent ages stomping through it laughing with glee!! 

Going to buy summer versions as well.


----------



## Wyxie

Also, crazy as it sounds, take a walk to a building site/roadworks etc.  Don't under estimate the excitement of a really big digger at this sort of age.  My daughter loved them, and my son nearly had a fit today when we found a demolition type excavator thing (I do not know the correct term, but it was digger yellow, massive, on caterpillar tracks, and the gigantic swinging arm was crushing and moving stuff) outside my daughter's gymnastics class when I dropped her off, and I had to bring him back outside where he cheerfully watched it and stomped in the odd puddle for 45 minutes before he got bored and cold and wanted to go inside.  

We are also on pretty good terms with the bin men as my son will happily follow the bin lorry down the road chatting away, pointing, and getting me to recite parts of a book we have which relates to bin lorries.  We normally have a loose plan/excuse for going out, getting milk or bread or posting a letter, but following the bin lorry is the bit he really likes.


----------



## GoofyGirl

Haha love it Wyxie, he sounds adorable 
Actually I think they would both like looking at a digger. And I know of a building site nearby. Worth a trip, thanks.


----------



## MummyPhinie

OMG don't mention diggers in my house, everywhere we go and see one they all yell DIGGGEERRRRRSSS! we have so many of them! same applies to anything that resembles a rocket!


----------



## GoofyGirl

Ahhhh heehee bless that's so cute  
With ours it's dogs, or rather "doggies"!! Even though we have one, they just can't get enough of other people's.


----------



## MummyElf

It sounds like it's all been covered here already - I have a 1.5 year old and 2.5 year old, 11 months between them. I don't attempt soft play on my own, one clings and one climbs, but we do toddler groups and there's a path near us which goes quite a long way and has no cars anywhere near, so I sometimes take the scooter & bike over and just let them mess about. When it gets slightly warmer many a happy afternoon is just spent in the garden in their playhouse or playing with their water table in their puddle suits. 

In general it's just about getting through each day on my own with them both as they are exhausting and I don't try to be too ambitious, I save all of the parks etc for the weekends. It's a lot easier now but I used to find I'd get DD togged up in all her winter gear, get DS in his, then turn to find DD had taken all of hers off again.....it used to take around 45 minutes just to leave the house by which point DS was screaming the house down anyway


----------



## dandlebean

MummyElf, yours are the same age as my two - 11 months between mine too! It's actually quite a relief to hear that it takes you just as long to leave the house   I thought it was just me! Pre-placement, I had all these lovely ideas of all the exciting stuff I'd do with them each day (including loads of arts and craft in the house...haha, what was I thinking) but in reality just getting out of the door is a massive accomplishment!


----------



## MummyElf

Haha dandlebean, I know! All my glossy daydreams of angelic children engaging for hours in craft activity when in reality it's more a case of ' don't eat the playdough...no, no don't draw on the table....stickers on the paper..ON the paper...oh blimey where did you find scissors....'   

It definitely gets easier but not easy by any stretch. I do look forward to them being a bit older and more capable I must confess!


----------



## dandlebean

> don't eat the playdough...no, no don't draw on the table....stickers on the paper..ON the paper...oh blimey where did you find scissors....


Hehe, exactly that  Love the scissors bit. I was mortified when I turned around to see DD holding a pair the other day. Still don't quite know how she got them!

A little bit off topic, but potentially useful for anyone with siblings reading this thread: Do your two fight much? DS used to be very good at sharing with his little sister, but now that she's more mobile and really asserting herself, they squabble all the time. The main problem is that they always want what the other one has. For example, DD can be playing with a particular toy and DS will try to take it. I'll distract him with another toy, but then she'll want that toy and try to join in or take it. DS will then scream at her, so I'll hastily distract her with another toy...which he'll then want to play with too...and so on and so forth. Short of buying 2 of everything, I'm not too sure what to do!


----------



## AoC

http://crappypictures.com/honest-brothers/


----------



## dandlebean

Hahahahaha, AoC that's hilarious   I've lost count of the number of tantrums we've had over toys they both HAVE to play with at exactly the same time, only for them to stop playing with them 2 seconds after we've reached a resolution...


----------



## MummyElf

Mine fight a LOT ... There are days when I just separate them because I can't stand the fights over every little thing. Siblings! I fought like cat and dog with mine!


----------



## GoofyGirl

Yeah I hear you with the sibling rivalry!! Mine are also very close in age, and always want same toy! Even when it's a toy we can separate DS just wants all of it and howls with devastation when he doesn't get it. 

Well I've been going out every day. Been to soft play, toddler groups, park with dog, shops, supermarket (only for a couple of bits, not a trolley session). 
And I've survived. DH was well impressed, especially when I went to park with both kids and dog.  

Thanks ladies for the support and suggestions. HV came other day and also recommended children's centre but I need to wait until I can get a car as DH takes ours to work and although I did brave the bus, it was a right palaver with the double buggy so don't fancy it again. 

Did feel stressed out at toddler groups, both times but kids loved it so much it was worth it. I was the only mum there with siblings. Looks much easier with one but wouldn't change things I love having these two. Feeling so lucky, can't believe our luck  

Thanks again everyone

GG xxx


----------



## dandlebean

Yay, sounds like you're doing amazingly well GG! I still struggle just getting myself and the kids to the park...there's no way I'd attempt to take our dog too  

Toddler groups get easier. I tried loads until I found one I felt really comfortable at. It's a nice small one that a local church runs and the other parents are just so friendly. I felt really shy at the bigger ones, as nobody spoke to me and everybody was in groups chatting, so I couldn't butt in.  

The first time I took mine on the bus, I got stuck getting off. The front wheels of the buggy got wedged between the kerb and the bus. Held everyone up for ages! The bus driver was tutting away (didn't offer to help). The buggy was so heavy and I just couldn't get it out and there was no way he could move the bus without breaking something. It was SOOOOO embarrassing and I didn't dare get another bus for ages. I eventually gave it another go and it was better (I reversed out) and although I still don't really enjoy it, it's not too bad now I'm used to it. If you can get a car though, that'll be a whole lot easier  xxx


----------



## Laws1612

we have just adopted two boys 1 and 3. and all your suggestions are great thank you.....dandlebean you made me cry with laughther about your expereince.....xxx


----------



## Wyxie

Buses! I never used a double. Wyxling was 2 1/2 when we brought Bladelet home and I just used a buggy board.

But, I have learned when getting off the bus, if it's miles from the kerb or a big drop, say something! They can lower the bus they just don't all like to, and if they can't park it near enough to the kerb to get the thing off they shouldn't be driving it, so ask 'em to move it! I used to use a three wheeler and they're a right pain to keep straight when going down a big drop, so I always ask drivers to lower the bus. Most of our local drivers are pretty good though. I have also got used to asking people (politely) to move. I do understand why people who can't get around as well for whatever reason like to use the buggy area, because it's not as far to walk and it is convenient for shopping trolleys. However, it's only a couple of feet further to the first proper seat, and there's only one place a buggy can fit.

We do everything on public transport if it's not walking distance, so I have got quite used to it. I actually find having the buggy a lot easier than not when I have both of them, despite the obvious inconveniences, because it's a good way of keeping troublesome little rascals contained!

I actually find toilets a much, much bigger issue going out and about with two than transport, particularly if I need to go. It's hard enough work if Wyxling needs to, and I'm utterly dreading potty training Bladelet and putting it off for as long as possible!

Tomorrow we are going to the dentist, the source of my single most traumatic moment taking two toddlers out without a buggy. The only toilet we all fit in is the disabled toilet, as you may expect. Fine, except that at our dentist, in addition to a toilet, there is also a urinal. Why, I have no idea, but I still haven't recovered from the time Bladelet, in addition to all his other usual escapades he likes to try when Mummy has to go for a wee, managed to _lick_ the urinal while I was using the toilet. Urrrrggggh. We are taking the buggy tomorrow, and will probably continue to do so until he's about 12.

All the best,

Wyxie xx


----------



## GoofyGirl

No way Wyxie! LOL that's the grossest but funniest thing I've heard!!! Haha. Reckon that is something our DS would definitely do. 

Haha Dandlebean that sounds like my worst nightmare. I would have been so flustered. But did make me laugh. 
My buggy is quite wide so everyone on the bus was kind of involved in the logistics of getting us on, in position, and off the bus. And I kept getting wedged. I was flustered but luckily everyone was very kind. 
Luckily the driver did get close to the kerb but yes I was worried in case they didn't. But really I agree they should deploy the ramp or at least lower the bus for us. 

Good luck Laws and congratulations again. So we are both sibling newbies  

I'm so happy with the support on here don't know how I'd cope otherwise xxxx


----------



## AoC

Well done, GG!


----------



## dandlebean

Haha, Wyxie, that's gross but hilarious   I HATE having to use toilets when we're all out and absolutely dreading potty training for the same reason.  I doubt I'd have time, if DS needed to go, to find and maneuver us all into a disabled toilet. 

The other problem I've had with potty training is that we can't just leave a potty out for DS, as DD will move it, splash in it, tip it, etc. She's put it on her head before now, fortunately when there was only a teeny dribble in there. Unless we're really quick and watching all the time to empty it straight away, the contents inevitably end up somewhere other than the potty. 

Thanks for reminding me about buggy boards! 

Congratulations Laws!!!   xx


----------

